# Sav 17 Slava



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Has anybody bought a SAV 17 from Roy's site? Is the bezel decorative or does it rotate







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some seem to rotate but most are very stiff. Not sure if they are supposed to rotate or not.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A friend of mine bought one in Berlin and his will rotate only a few degrees. He wondered if it was faulty but I had to tell him that in my experience Slava tend to include bezels for decoration only.

Looks like I might have been right.


----------

